

What do you think of my project, MeetupMail? - joshholat
http://www.meetupmail.com/

======
makmanalp
Make "create an account" more obvious and move it up near the top. Maybe make
the intro text larger, remove "with meetupmail you can" and add "create an
account" after that.

~~~
joshholat
Thanks, I know the splash page needs a lot of work and your suggestions help.

------
stoney
Looks like an interesting project, but you might want to think about
rearranging the sales pitch to emphasize what it can do for me that regular
email can't. Also some kind of demo of what I'll be able to do after creating
an account would be good.

Is this is specifically for the meetup.com website? If it is then I'm not your
target audience so ignore me (might be worth making that more obvious). If you
are talking about organizing meetups more generally (not tied to meetup,com),
then it's not entirely obvious from the front page why I might need it. I
don't know why I'd want to add social elements (I can create a link to a map
easily enough myself), and the other 3 I can already do.

Does it handle managing who's coming/not coming? Who's replied? Who came last
time? I could probably find all of that out by creating an account, but I'm
not going to bother doing that unless I already know the answers to those
questions.

Hope that helps! Best of luck.

------
mgkimsal
Neat idea, but I couldn't test it out all the way.

Warning: mail() [function.mail]: Bad parameters to mail() function, mail not
sent. in /home/content/m/a/c/macman012/html/meetupmail/sendhtmlemail.php on
line 69

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output
started at /home/content/m/a/c/macman012/html/meetupmail/sendhtmlemail.php:69)
in /home/content/m/a/c/macman012/html/meetupmail/sendhtmlemail.php on line 72

Your 'send email' sends via GET. While that's not necessarily a showstopper,
GET is to have no side effects, but you're changing state on the server
(assuming you log what I sent).

If you're not already thinking about this, I would strongly suggest more
security around the whole project. Sending mails is something that can easily
be abused, intentionally or not.

~~~
joshholat
Ahh, I thought I had gotten rid of most of the errors. I'll definitely look
into that.

As far as more security, can you elaborate? I added the confirmation email
part when you first sign up as one sort of security measure that may stop some
spammers. I've thought a lot about security, but I'm not sure how best to
implement it or what to all watch for.

As for as database queries go, I've done the work required to check for XSS
and MySQL injection and what not.

~~~
mgkimsal
Replied to your illinois account - didn't want to turn this in to a bug report
area. :)

~~~
joshholat
holat1 at illinois dot edu? I haven't gotten any emails yet. I appreciate the
discrete bug reporting, though haha

~~~
joshholat
Okay, got it now. Thanks!

------
mgornick
Great idea.

Agreed with make "create an account more distinct. Possibly a "Sign up" like
<http://basecamphq.com/signup>

Also the CAPTCHA widget sits on top of the textfields in Firefox.

~~~
joshholat
Ahh yeah, did most of my dev on Chrome and forget to fully cross browser test.
Thanks for this.

